# Ford Fiesta Zetec Mk7



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

This is my first car a 2008 Fiesta Zetec in Ocean Blue. I made a few small changes which I will show before going onto the detail.

I removed the dealer sticker from the rear window and debadged


















I didn't like the look of these "sports" door sills


















All gone









Replaced with Fiesta sills



























Interior was hovered and Fiesta mats put in


















Onto the detail with some before photos, it wasn't too bad the dealer was asked not to clean the car































































Wheels before being cleaned with Megs Wheel Brightner and Autosmart Tardis









Bilt Hamber Surfex HD was used on the wheel arches









Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam


















Washed with Megs Shampoo Plus. Fine PolyClay and Megs Last Touch worked well with very little contamination on the paint, other than a few tar spots which AS Tardis dealt with. No machine polishing it was done by hand using Dodo Juice Lime Prime. Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite to add a little more gloss. LSP was Victoria Concours Wax (2 coats). Glass treated with Gtechniq G4 and G3

After



























Dodo Juice Lime Prime applied to the chrome trim












































































































Wheels had Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze and two coats of Chemical Guys Jetseal 109. Tyres dressed with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel

Front wheel


















Chemical Guys Bare Bones









Rear wheel


















Finally the engine bay which I can't take credit for it was already very clean









Thanks for looking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car :thumb:
avoid the wheel brightener unless the wheels are filthy - thats probably whats made the locking wheel nuts go a bit rusty..


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice motor for your first one, done a good job on the cleaning, keep it up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> nice motor for your first one, done a good job on the cleaning, keep it up


agree - all i got was a £300 mk3 fiesta  (still a tidy wee car, even though i could walk nearly as fast lol)


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice car :thumb:
> avoid the wheel brightener unless the wheels are filthy - thats probably whats made the locking wheel nuts go a bit rusty..


Thanks. The locking wheel nuts were rusty before I cleaned them, WB cleaned some of the rust off. I have Bilberry so very rarely use WB because I know how strong it is.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

normal shampoo should suffice now you've sealed them, or a very weak apc mix if shampoo isn't shifting everything


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice.Top job


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember owning a MK1 fiesta, very basic indeed. How they have come on over the years. Lovely cars now!!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice finish, as expected too with vics concours, great stuff.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 


-Kev- said:


> normal shampoo should suffice now you've sealed them, or a very weak apc mix if shampoo isn't shifting everything


Yes I will be washing regularly with shampoo now the alloys are well protected :thumb:


ryand said:


> Nice finish, as expected too with vics concours, great stuff.


Cheers. First time using Victoria Concours and I am very impressed, so easy to apply and remove even in very warm weather, it's a really great wax close to the finish of DJ Supernatural I thought, wish I had bought it ages ago.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job, now to sort the calipers & brakes out!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice and cracking car.
my mums uncle just got the titanium model in hot magenta and it looks the business.


----------

